# Just a update on Chase



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Chase got neutered Friday the 16th he has been doing well on not licking the area. He is now 47 pounds and 25.5 inches tall.


----------



## Otis (Oct 16, 2015)

What a nice looking pooch you got there! I want one of those collars too! May i ask how old Chase is?


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Good boy leaving your stitches alone, Chase! :thumbup:


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Otis said:


> What a nice looking pooch you got there! I want one of those collars too! May i ask how old Chase is?


Almost 6 months y


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

T-Bone'sMamma said:


> Good boy leaving your stitches alone, Chase!


He tried once and I gave him a No! And a bop on the nose hasn't done it since


----------



## Otis (Oct 16, 2015)

Oh nice! Im just comparing his size to my puppy's! My pup is around 40lbs and hes about 4months so i think hes either really big or i'm feeding him too much food.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Otis said:


> Oh nice! Im just comparing his size to my puppy's! My pup is around 40lbs and hes about 4months so i think hes either really big or i'm feeding him too much food.


That's in line from what I have seen on the charts for normal range. For a while it goes 10 lbs per month. It did with my female from 3 mos to 7 mos, then she tapered off and started developing muscle and definition. She's just a tad oversize so she followed the male weight chart pretty closely. Best judge is to look at the parents for size.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> That's in line from what I have seen on the charts for normal range. For a while it goes 10 lbs per month. It did with my female from 3 mos to 7 mos, then she tapered off and started developing muscle and definition. She's just a tad oversize so she followed the male weight chart pretty closely. Best judge is to look at the parents for size.


I agree, Chase is under the weight standards to begin with and for as tall as he is supposed to be, he is frightfully underweight.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I agree, Chase is under the weight standards to begin with and for as tall as he is supposed to be, he is frightfully underweight.


That's what I was wondering about. My female is 26" and 75 lbs and she looks lean. I can't imagine what a 47lb male almost 26" looks like with the coat wet so you can see the true body size.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> That's what I was wondering about. My female is 26" and 75 lbs and she looks lean. I can't imagine what a 47lb male almost 26" looks like with the coat wet so you can see the true body size.


My WGSL male is way oversized and when he was that tall he already weighed around 75#s. He is a too lean 85#s now and needs to gain a good 10-15 pounds just so he won't be so underweight, let alone add weight to mature and muscle up.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Possibly you're just measuring wrong? My 3 year old male is 25' at the shoulder and 75lbs.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Carriesue said:


> Possibly you're just measuring wrong? My 3 year old male is 25' at the shoulder and 75lbs.


That is what I was thinking because he certainly does not look emaciated in the pictures.


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Kaya is about the same age as Chase and she's about 52 lbs and about 21'2. She is at a perfect and healthy weight (according to the vet). She has a lot of muscle coming in. I thought she was a bit overweight but the vet said she was fine as you can still feel her ribs


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

The OP has assured us that she is measuring correctly and will not measure otherwise. I find it "unique" that the measurements posted are within 1/10th of an inch every few days. I guess I am suggesting that perhaps our reality is on a different level...


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Otis said:


> Oh nice! Im just comparing his size to my puppy's! My pup is around 40lbs and hes about 4months so i think hes either really big or i'm feeding him too much food.


He may be just big Chase was 33 at 4 months


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Stonevintage said:
> 
> 
> > That's in line from what I have seen on the charts for normal range. For a while it goes 10 lbs per month. It did with my female from 3 mos to 7 mos, then she tapered off and started developing muscle and definition. She's just a tad oversize so she followed the male weight chart pretty closely. Best judge is to look at the parents for size.
> ...


No he is not my vet says he is on track for HIS growth. Not all gsd's grow the same way. Chase was only 8 pounds when I got him.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Carriesue said:


> Possibly you're just measuring wrong? My 3 year old male is 25' at the shoulder and 75lbs.


No I'm not I know how and where to measure


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Stonevintage said:
> 
> 
> > That's in line from what I have seen on the charts for normal range. For a while it goes 10 lbs per month. It did with my female from 3 mos to 7 mos, then she tapered off and started developing muscle and definition. She's just a tad oversize so she followed the male weight chart pretty closely. Best judge is to look at the parents for size.
> ...


Plus Chase is still a puppy he turns 6 months on the 25th he has even filled out yet. Since 3 months Chase has been gaining at least 10 pounds a month he will probably be 50+ at 6 montbs. All gsd's grow differently not all follow the standard.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Apollo is about 11 months, weighs 73 pounds and is at about 25.5. As a pup he would gain some weight, get taller, gain some weight, get taller. He did not gain 10 pounds a month and he never got both taller and gained weight at the same time. There were lots of times he stayed the same for 3-4 weeks in a row. He was building muscle the whole time and is pretty muscular now. On one of his vet visits when I questioned how lean he was, the vet told me that was good, because they need to build muscle (that is where all the nutrients are going)and they fill out later. That is exactly what he did. I now notice is chest developing. He will end up being about 85 pounds but I won't let him past that, I would prefer to keep him at about 80 because at 73 pounds he is looking pretty good and is very athletic.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

No matter his weight and height OP I think he is beautiful. I just looked at adopting a long coat from a rescue but it didn't work out. I have always wanted a long coat


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

mjackson0902 said:


> No matter his weight and height OP I think he is beautiful. I just looked at adopting a long coat from a rescue but it didn't work out. I have always wanted a long coat


Thank you and Good for you for trying to rescue.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

llombardo said:


> Apollo is about 11 months, weighs 73 pounds and is at about 25.5. As a pup he would gain some weight, get taller, gain some weight, get taller. He did not gain 10 pounds a month and he never got both taller and gained weight at the same time. There were lots of times he stayed the same for 3-4 weeks in a row. He was building muscle the whole time and is pretty muscular now. On one of his vet visits when I questioned how lean he was, the vet told me that was good, because they need to build muscle (that is where all the nutrients are going)and they fill out later. That is exactly what he did. I now notice is chest developing. He will end up being about 85 pounds but I won't let him past that, I would prefer to keep him at about 80 because at 73 pounds he is looking pretty good and is very athletic.


All dogs grow differently


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Chasegsdlove said:


> All dogs grow differently


Yes this is true, but it should never be super fast, it should be slow and steady. That is always the best way.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

llombardo said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > All dogs grow differently
> ...


Chase isn't growing super fast. To me he does cause I've watched him grow since 8 weeks. And gsd's I know grow fast and have a major growth spurt from 3 months to 6 months Chase is having his major growth spurt


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I think the point is being missed. It is not about the growth rate or growth spurts. The weight seems fine for the age, the height seems a bit much for a five month old puppy. Regardless, the point is that height does not match the weight. A puppy that tall should weigh much more, or else a puppy at that weight should not be that tall. It is just not a healthy ratio. It's like a 5'6" woman that weights 60#s. Something is just not right.

If it were my dog, I would be having the vet look into this. It can't be healthy.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I think the point is being missed. It is not about the growth rate or growth spurts. The weight seems fine for the age, the height seems a bit much for a five month old puppy. Regardless, the point is that height does not match the weight. A puppy that tall should weigh much more, or else a puppy at that weight should not be that tall. It is just not a healthy ratio. It something like a 5'6" woman that weights 60#s. Something is just not right.


1 you didn't measure him and 2 he will be 6 months in 3 days so you could call Chase 6 months and Chase is growing the way he is growing my vet says he is perfectly fine and not underweight and I know a another gsd who is slightly smaller the Chase and he is 25 inches and is 39.8 (call it 40) and he is fine and also not underweight. Chase is healthy and well fed the standard weight gain is just a average of a bunch of different Gsds


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I think the point is being missed. It is not about the growth rate or growth spurts. The weight seems fine for the age, the height seems a bit much for a five month old puppy. Regardless, the point is that height does not match the weight. A puppy that tall should weigh much more, or else a puppy at that weight should not be that tall. It is just not a healthy ratio. It's like a 5'6" woman that weights 60#s. Something is just not right.
> 
> If it were my dog, I would be having the vet look into this. It can't be healthy.


This is actually what I meant. Balance. Sure they go through awkward stages when they sprout upward and not outward, but it still should be more balanced.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chasegsdlove said:


> 1 you didn't measure him and 2 he will be 6 months in 3 days so you could call Chase 6 months and Chase is growing the way he is growing my vet says he is perfectly fine and not underweight and I know a another gsd who is slightly smaller the Chase and he is 25 inches and is 39.8 (call it 40) and he is fine and also not underweight. Chase is healthy and well fed the standard weight gain is just a average of a bunch of different Gsds


1) I never said I measured him and 2) five or six months doesn't matter. 

I am just saying that his weight is extremely unhealthy for his height. I have had young dogs with a more proportionate height/weight ratio and my vet expressed concern and chose to monitor.

If he is not underweight, then there is no way that he is that tall.

You can bet that the average height for an average 50 pound puppy is not 26 inches.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

llombardo said:


> This is actually what I meant. Balance. Sure they go through awkward stages when they sprout upward and not outward, but it still should be more balanced.


I agree, the stats being posted are worrisome.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > 1 you didn't measure him and 2 he will be 6 months in 3 days so you could call Chase 6 months and Chase is growing the way he is growing my vet says he is perfectly fine and not underweight and I know a another gsd who is slightly smaller the Chase and he is 25 inches and is 39.8 (call it 40) and he is fine and also not underweight. Chase is healthy and well fed the standard weight gain is just a average of a bunch of different Gsds
> ...


Let me say this again he is very heathly not all gsd's grow height and weight the same and I know how to measure my dog and he is 25.7 inches. I also have a almost 8 month old Old English Sheepdog who is 25.9 and is 55 pounds Guess he is underweight for his height too huh! Both of my dogs are healthy and happy and very well loved and fed. And not underweight and are both measure correctly and are what I said they are


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

I am amazed that you can measure a dog to 1/7 of an inch! LOL.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My tape measure's smallest marks are a 16th of an inch.Darn.
Samson is too wiggly to measure accurately so I'll never know for sure.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Unless your measuring in Cm and converting over to the imperial system, you did not measure 25.7". I'm highly doubting that is the case because from my understanding nobody uses the metric system in the US. He appears to be proportionate so maybe just try taking into consideration what people are saying..

Bear is 8 months old, over 25" (He can't stand still, so all I know is over 25") and weighed in at 70.2 lbs last week.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

annabirdie said:


> I am amazed that you can measure a dog to 1/7 of an inch! LOL.


I am lucky to get mine within half an inch!


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

As a comparison, Elva is 5 months, 21" tall and weighs 18.2 kg or just over 40 lbs. She's lanky and awkward, but the vet thinks she's fine.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Amshru said:


> As a comparison, Elva is 5 months, 21" tall and weighs 18.2 kg or just over 40 lbs. She's lanky and awkward, but the vet thinks she's fine.


Cute pose for the camera and beautiful dog. Chase loves to pose for the camera


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks! She's a bit of a ham when it comes to the camera. I think GSDs are smart enough to know they can show off


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Why did you trim his ear fur?


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Amshru said:


> Thanks! She's a bit of a ham when it comes to the camera. I think GSDs are smart enough to know they can show off


Lol yeah probably. They see us pointing a camera at them they go Ooo camera here is my good side


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Why did you trim his ear fur?


I didn't it fell out


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I noticed that too. It was there and then gone - Poof!


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

I hope this doesn't get me banned, but ... 

ChadeGSDLove, you totally did cut his ear tufts out. Even if he were to lose them, he would have shedded them out slowly, they wouldn't have just fallen out perfectly uniformly, nor would there be a line left where he has been trimmed near the ear. Why pretend you didn't? It's not like you're hurting him by trimming up his ear hair. You can just say the truth, like maybe you like the look better or it was picking up grasses outside or whatever the truth really is, but they didn't fall out and nobody would believe that.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm sorry but the fur just doesn't fall out like that.. What is so bad about having a long coat? I have one and he's absolutely stunning!


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

T-Bone'sMamma said:


> I hope this doesn't get me banned, but ...
> 
> ChadeGSDLove, you totally did cut his ear tufts out. Even if he were to lose them, he would have shedded them out slowly, they wouldn't have just fallen out perfectly uniformly, nor would there be a line left where he has been trimmed near the ear. Why pretend you didn't? It's not like you're hurting him by trimming up his ear hair. You can just say the truth, like maybe you like the look better or it was picking up grasses outside or whatever the truth really is, but they didn't fall out and nobody would believe that.


It would be really disappointing if anyone here got banned for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Carriesue said:


> I'm sorry but the fur just doesn't fall out like that.. What is so bad about having a long coat? I have one and he's absolutely stunning!


I remember when I first plucked my eyebrows and my mother would not let me so I went behind her back. Of course, I got caught and I said I rubbed them and they fell out! 

I think OP was sold a "plush" which she was led to believe was a thick coated shorthaired dog, but in reality, in this case, is a longhair. She did not get what she wanted. The exact same thing happened to me too and that is how I came to own a longhair, what a beauty she grew to be!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> The exact same thing happened to me too and that is how I came to own a longhair, what a beauty she grew to be!


They are the best! :wub:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My beautiful Carly has a long coated litter sister named Tapper. They refer to her as a "fluff coat".  My breeder calls her a "coat".


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

My wife was the coatie fan in our house, we have 2 a WL and a WGSL, both are fantastic dogs. I didn't think I'd care to have one, but that's changed, a good dog is a good dog.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

I recently had to cut a chunk out of Tchai's ear floofs because he got grass seeds caught in them. I was devastated :'(


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo had a hematoma in one of her ears and they had to shave it to drain and stitch it. It took FOREVER for the fur to grow back, and I hated every minute. She looked totally lopsided!


----------

